# q.e.s.s.



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, looking at a general arrangement plan of the s.s. Caledonian monarch. (1928-1942),the plan is styled,Q.E.S.S. CALEDONIAN MONARCH. what does the q.e. stand for.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## CliveH (Dec 18, 2008)

gretaston said:


> Hello, looking at a general arrangement plan of the s.s. Caledonian monarch. (1928-1942),the plan is styled,Q.E.S.S. CALEDONIAN MONARCH. what does the q.e. stand for.
> Regards,
> Gretaston.


Well, I'll take a guess at Quadruple Expansion Steam Ship........

Clive


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

CliveH said:


> Well, I'll take a guess at Quadruple Expansion Steam Ship........
> 
> Clive


That's it. The "Queen of Bermuda" had the same designation.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The GA plan is a fold-out in the back of older Nicholl's Seamship books.
There is a plan on Ebay at the moment, it ends in 1 day 7 hours from now! (Not my listing incidentally)
Look it up under listing title:

SHIP-SS-CALEDONIAN-MONARCH-CAPACITY-PLAN-1948

(They have got the date wrong).

Bob


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for your replies, well spotted shipbuilder.
Gretaston.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

gretaston said:


> Thank you for your replies, well spotted shipbuilder.
> Gretaston.


I was told, at a very early age that SS, before a ship's name, meant Screw Steamship. Ships propelled by paddles were prefixed PS.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Keltic Star said:


> That's it. The "Queen of Bermuda" had the same designation.


?she had steam turbines QSSS


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

With Queen of Bermuda QSSS = Quadruple Screw Steam Ship.
Shaw Savill's Dominion Monarch was sometimes labeled QSMV, relating to her four Doxford powered screws.
Did Caladonian Monarch have 4 screws?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

alaric said:


> With Queen of Bermuda QSSS = Quadruple Screw Steam Ship.
> Shaw Savill's Dominion Monarch was sometimes labeled QSMV, relating to her four Doxford powered screws.
> Did Caladonian Monarch have 4 screws?


Single screw.Funny all Motor ships are MV or MS but Steam Ships can be SS only and if they are a Royal Mail ship(Smoke)


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Caledonian Monarch" single screw driven by Quadruple Expansion engine.
"Q.4Cy." according to LR entry.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> Single screw.Funny all Motor ships are MV or MS but Steam Ships can be SS only and if they are a Royal Mail ship(Smoke)


_Steam Ships can be SS only and if they are a Royal Mail ship_

Not quite sure what you mean, could you elaborate please?


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Keltic Star said:


> _Steam Ships can be SS only and if they are a Royal Mail ship_
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean, could you elaborate please?


Certainly nowt to do with propulsion.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Samsette said:


> Certainly nowt to do with propulsion.


RMSSQS(Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

SV = Sailing vessel
SS = Steam Ship
MV = Motor Vessel
MS = Motor Ship
RMS = Royal Mail Steamship (Ship carrying Royal Mail)
RMMV = Royal Mail Motor Vessel (Ship carrying Royal Mail)

Bob


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> RMSSQS(Thumb)


You do, and you'll have to clean it up yourself.(Thumb)


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> SV = Sailing vessel
> SS = Steam Ship
> MV = Motor Vessel
> MS = Motor Ship
> ...


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Like most of these acronyms, it is a matter of opinion rather than definite rules, but I have always interpreted TSS as turbine steam ship


----------



## coverstory (Aug 14, 2020)

gretaston said:


> Hello, looking at a general arrangement plan of the s.s. Caledonian monarch. (1928-1942),the plan is styled,Q.E.S.S. CALEDONIAN MONARCH. what does the q.e. stand for.
> Regards,
> Gretaston.


Hi
Is it possible to get hold of a copy - my father was a Mate on this ship from 1933 to 1941. Thanks


----------

